# Officer Down: Officer Robert Timothy Buckman - [Macksville, Kansas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/08/2007
*Kansas officer dies of wounds from tornado response*

*Officer Down: Officer Robert Timothy Buckman* - [Macksville, Kansas]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* n/a
*Additional Info:* Officer Buckman is survived by his wife and three children.
*
Cause of Death:* Natural disaster
*Incident Details:* Officer Buckman succumbed to injuries sustained five days earlier when his vehicle caught in a massive tornado as he responded to Greensburg, Kansas, to assist other victims. Officer Buckman was taken to a hospital in Wichita, where he remained in critical condition until succumbing to his injuries.

*Date of Incident:* May 4, 2007
*
End of Watch:* May 8, 2007

*Kansas officer dies of wounds from tornado response*
GREENSBURG, Kan. - The death toll from one of the strongest tornadoes to hit the U.S. in the past eight years climbed to 10 on Tuesday when a critically injured police officer from a nearby town was removed from life support.

Robert Tim Buckman, a 46-year-old officer from Maxville, received a head injury in Friday's storm that left nine others dead in Greensburg, officials said. Buckman was taken to a Wichita hospital, where he was declared dead shortly before 8 a.m. Tuesday, the son, Derick Buckman, told The Associated Press.

"He died being a hero," said Derick Buckman. "He was sworn to protect people and that's what he was doing the night he got picked up by a tornado."


----------

